# Accepted temperament w/ other dogs - per the standard



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I know we've had a lot of discussion about the breed standard in terms of size lately, but I was wondering what's considered "the standard" in terms of temperament with other dogs.

According to the AKC, "The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and *a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships*."

Now who and what does this certain aloofness apply to? Does this only apply to other people/strangers or to new dogs as well? 

Is it not considered acceptable (per the standard) if the dog is overly friendly with other dogs because the standard calls for an aloof type behavior?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not really sure but my dog is 2 years old and he absolutely loves other dogs and lets random dogs come into his house as well.

He gets along with both males and females.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What I've noticed as Lucy's matured (she just turned 3) is that she seems a lot more aloof with other dogs now.

When she was a puppy, she was always overly excited to play and wrestle with other dogs. I've noticed as she's gotten older, she's not nearly as interested in strange dogs as she used to be.

She'll still accept them and allow them in the home or her yard. No barking or growling or anything, but she's not really into the wrestling and playing as much anymore. She'd rather just kind of sit and watch. 

No fear issues, just not the playful pup anymore. A little more serious, but still friendly and accepting at the same time. Just wondering what is considered acceptable behavior per the standard.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> According to the AKC, "The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and *a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships*."


This truly describes Hondo to a "T". Unless the person/dog happens to have a toothbrush in their mouth, then he fails the fearless part. My daughter tells everyone Hondo is just a snob.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

See... now I interpret that as meaning friendships with humans, rather than behavior towards other dogs. I notice this a lot with Nova.... he is just sort of indifferent about someone until he's had several encounters with them and can consider them someone worth his trust and friendship.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that unless a dog has genetic dog aggression, or has had a very bad experience in the main socialization period, the dog's acceptance or non-acceptance of other dogs varies dependent on how well you socialized him and continued to socialize him to other dogs. If your dog LOVES other dogs, good for you, you did a great job.

Some dogs are more accepting of strange dogs. Some are very accepting of strange dogs. Some might have been more if their owners let them. Some of us let our dogs romp and play with other dogs, some only let them romp and play with dogs of people we know. Some of us really do not want our dogs to see other dogs as play things, and play time. 

So I guess it really depends.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also think the standard pertains to human. 
Mature GSD's aren't social butterfly's like a lab or a golden. They'd rather not have someone come up and pet them that they don't know....if they know them on the other hand they are happy and cheerful. 
GSD's aren't usually dog park candidates either,play style is so different than other breeds, between the herding behavior, growling and just hard play it can be misinterpreted as aggression when it is just really play. My neighbors hear my dogs playing in the back yard and probably think they are fighting.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

IME with the breed *"a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships" *applies to strangers, both human and dog. Having a Lab-like "love everyone" personality is not really characteristic of the breed. While many young GSDs are very friendly, most mature into a more aloof adult. No all do of course. IMO a mature GSD who actively wants to make friends with every person and dog they come across does not have a proper temperament for the breed.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My female GSD (likely a mix), is much more friendly with strangers: both human and dog. My male GSD (purebred) could really care less if we have human or doggie visitors (once we've established that they're not "intruders"). I have friends that come visit all the time, and it took several months for Nova to be happy to see them. I remember the first time Nova went over to one of my friends and asked to be petted... she was very surprised and said she felt very honored. My other two dogs had LONG ago accepted her and showed pure happiness when she visited.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My GSD isn't a friendly dog. He isn't an aggressive dog. He will allow you into my house, he'll allow you into my yard (as long as we are home) but he isn't going to ask you if you want a cup of coffee.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I could have sworn I heard/read somewhere that the standard "aloofness" applies to dogs as well. Sorry, I can't remember where I heard it or I would provide a reference.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me it applies to both humans AND dogs. My GSDs are very amiable with each other, sometimes even what looks affectionate or protective of each other, but they usually couldn't care less about other dogs on the street or at training. I won't put up with a dog that is downright aggressive towards other dogs (like a dog that would break from heeling to attack or provoke another dog entering the field at training) but I actually prefer them to be aloof and neutral towards both people and dogs. I do not believe GSDs are a "dog park" dog. Too often I think people assume a dog is either accepting of all dogs, or dog aggressive. There is a golden middle, a dog that is accepting and social of other dogs in his pack and indifferent towards others.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine would be just as happy if I was the only person on earth. They TOLERATE people. But they generally do not run up and make friends. They certainly do not make friends as quickly as I do. 

I can hear them now...

Watch Susie -- there she goes again. 

She is letting that guy in with a box!

Doesn't she KNOW that serial killers have to carry their ropes and knives in something???

Or is that a vet? Or a groomer?!?

No, he just wants to steal the furnace. 

Yeah, yeah, quit talking to him Susie and let him LEAVE already!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As for other dogs, generally, I do not allow my dogs to run and play with outside dogs. One of my puppies is owned by someone near enough for me to visit, and I sometimes bring his littermate Joy, over or a younger puppy. They have spent a lot of time with him and their friends' dogs so that they could bring the dogs over. 

But none of them want foreign dogs at my place. 

Because I get them out and about, to training classes, they tolerate dogs in places like dog shows, vet clinics, walks, pet stores. But we have no use for dog parks. And I generally keep other dogs out of my dog's face/self space. Because when the big Doberman is friendly and wants to nose up and sniff, his owner is NOT going to understand it if my dog was to growl or snap at him.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I'm not really sure but my dog is 2 years old and he absolutely loves other dogs and lets random dogs come into his house as well.
> 
> He gets along with both males and females.



mine LOVES other dogs also!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> I know we've had a lot of discussion about the breed standard in terms of size lately, but I was wondering what's considered "the standard" in terms of temperament with other dogs.
> 
> According to the AKC, "The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and *a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships*."
> 
> ...


 
I believe that is in relation to people not other animals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

_According to the AKC, "The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and a certain aloofness *that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships*._
Unless they are in heat!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

codmaster said:


> I believe that is in relation to people not other animals.


If thats the case, what would be considered the correct type of behavior towards other dogs? 

Should a GSD should be overly friendly like you'd see a typical lab or golden to be?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think a _mature_ GSD should be neutral to other dogs. Not reactive nor pulling the handler over to "play". They should be observant and watchful.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I believe this pertains to strange people...non threatening or neutral people...mine are somewhat aloof, but will sell their soul if someone shows them a ball or a toy! They don't care to be fussed over and petted. The exception is Basha - and I think that is more a lack of attention while she was kenneled in Europe, and I have seen that of other dogs who were deprived of human attention.

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDs were created out of herding dogs to be a herding dog. Now, dogs kill sheep. Wouldn't it make sense that a herding dog would be at least wary of other dogs?

Just thinking.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also interpret as towards people they don't know. 

The girl I have now, Masi, is a different dog on property vs off, On property, she isn't a 'guard' dog, she's pretty friendly towards anyone (stranger) that enters the house. She will alert, and even in my backyard is pretty indifferent if a stranger shows up. Tho watchful. 

Off property, if she knows you or certain dogs, she's very happy and friendly, if she doesn't know you or dogs, she has no interest in you other than keeping an eye on you. She is content to take it all in, but has no interest in interacting with you (general you's here)...I've had a couple instances where someone I know, has come charging up to us waving arms, coming on to strong, which seems to throw her in defense mode, in fact I didn't have a tight grip on the leash one time, she went right up to the guy, and did basically a bark/hold on him..Once I issue a leave it, she returns and thats the end of it, tho she will continue with her 'stink eye'.

I don't have any problem with her indifference, aloofness, watchfulness, general attitude, out in public, she isn't the first gsd I've had that was indifferent to people/dogs. 

But with her to, if you've got a frisbee, all bets are off doesn't much matter who you are it's all about the frisbee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

selzer said:


> GSDs were created out of herding dogs to be a herding dog. Now, dogs kill sheep. Wouldn't it make sense that a herding dog would be at least wary of other dogs?
> 
> Just thinking.


I think watchful, not wary.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> If thats the case, what would be considered the correct type of behavior towards other dogs?
> 
> Should a GSD should be overly friendly like you'd see a typical lab or golden to be?


 
I don't think that there is anything in the GSD standard about behavior with other animals including dogs. 

Personally some of mine have been very friendly and outgoing with other dogs, but even those would not take any baloney from any other dog, even much bigger dogs. A couple, including my current 3 yo male who is VERY good with puppies and good with MOST other dogs, but have been reactive with some others (*that *we are working on him!).

I really don't think that the majority of adult GSD's are not good candidates for a dog park environment; but then most of the large "guard" dog type breeds would not be my favorite for such an environment!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I dunno. I think if I had sheep, I would want my dog to fly in and chase off an intruding dog. You would need a dog that is not afraid to take on another dog or even a wolf. I do not know how you would breed a dog that will go after dogs near the livestock and pack up and play with strange dogs in the yard. 

I am happy with my dogs. 

Will they attack another dog in their yard? Probably. 
Will they attack a dog out and about with me? No, not unless that dog is right on top of them, and even then they will give a warning and not attack unless they have to. They have given a warning, but they, none of them have ever bitten a dog outside the pack. 

They are animals and socialized to tolerate other dogs in certain situations, but they are bred to be willing to attack a dog in defense of that which they are guarding, the owner's property.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe loves any and all dogs no matter their size she wants to lick them to death....now people well she pretty much thinks anyone who does not live in our home is a threat and will not allow them in, but is aloof outdoors with strangers instead of downright nasty.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nash likes to play with some dogs, if he has met them a few times and likes them. Generally he ignores strange dogs or at most wants to sniff them and move on. He gets along very well with Lloyd. He does really like puppies, if its a puppy he will probably want to meet it and play with. He is the same way with humans, most people he just wants to sniff and move on, unless he has met you a few times and likes you. But if its a kid, he will want to love on you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Some standards specifically state behavior towards other dogs. I always think it's weird when there is no statement of temperament - towards anything. Or the ones that don't state obvious traits. 



> *Temperament*
> The Scottish Terrier should be alert and spirited but also stable and steady-going. He is a determined and thoughtful dog whose "heads up, tails up" attitude in the ring should convey both fire and control. The Scottish Terrier, while loving and gentle with people, can be aggressive with other dogs. He should exude ruggedness and power, living up to his nickname, the "Diehard."
> American Kennel Club - Scottish Terrier





> *Temperament*
> A spirited boldness, a good nature, and an unaffected forthrightness, which together yield dignity and natural beauty. The Shiba Inu has an independent nature and can be reserved toward strangers but is loyal and affectionate to those who earn his respect. At times aggressive toward other dogs, the Shiba is always under the control of his handler. Any aggression toward handler or judge or any overt shyness must be severely penalized.
> American Kennel Club - Shiba Inu


I think this is nice:


----------

